# Suppliers for Raspberry PI or its Substitute



## Manu Kohli (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello we are looking for a supplier who can deliver us substitute of Raspberry Pi Zero  or Raspberry Pi itself. 
The board should be able to handle following use cases. The substitute is explored because of shortage of Raspberry PI Zero in Indian market and jacked up prices. Else we are happy to use Raspberry Pi Zero. 
1. Configuration of local server in the SD card , load of media in the local server and broadcast the media content using a local hotspot. So the card can be configured as media server and hotspot generator through which content can be viewed on mobile or computers that can connect through hotspot. ( Internet presence is not mandatory). 
2. The Board should allow connecting of a USB device such as Hard disk. Allow scrolling of media or content on the hard disk. Display the selected content through the hotspot. 

Please suggest your recommendations. 

Regards
Manu


----------

